# Any changes with WTFX lately (Philly 29.1)?



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Have there been any changes to WTFX's (29.1) OTA digital transmission lately? I recall seeing something that a change was going to happen (not an analog shutoff) in early April. I don't recall if it was a power boost or what. I still can't get their DT channel over here near Lancaster, but was curious.


----------

